# Who's Going To Canada This Year?



## Mike Borger

I have a bunch of trips on tap - first one is in two weeks to Brace Lake north of Nakina. Can't wait!

Where is everyone else going this year?


----------



## G.lock

Twin lakes north/east of Nakina, hope the black flies aren't as bad this year!
Third week of June.


----------



## Mike Borger

G.lock said:


> Twin lakes north/east of Nakina, hope the black flies aren't as bad this year!
> Third week of June.


Cool! I fished Lower Twin Lakes a couple of Septembers ago. Did really well in Pete's bay as well as a nearby brook trout lake. If I was going back there it would be to fish Wababamiga just northeast of camp. They have a boat cache there and no one ever fishes it.

If you're at all interested here's the story on my trip there:

http://www.canadafishingguide.net/lower-twin-lakes-nakina-walleye-brookies-and-birds/


----------



## G.lock

Know Pete's bay well,usually hit it in the evening for walleye then make the ride back to the rough cabin on the Upper twin in the dark.
Northern lights are better in the fall but it's a good ride if you have them on the way back.


----------



## olejoe

G.lock said:


> Know Pete's bay well,usually hit it in the evening for walleye then make the ride back to the rough cabin on the Upper twin in the dark.
> Northern lights are better in the fall but it's a good ride if you have them on the way back.





Mike Borger said:


> I have a bunch of trips on tap - first one is in two weeks to Brace Lake north of Nakina. Can't wait!
> 
> Where is everyone else going this year?


----------



## olejoe

Good lord Mike, find you every where! Wi9ll be going to Melchett Lake on the 22nd of May. I always read your reports in the winter. Sure makes memories. Hey I got to make the spaghetti sauce right now for the trip. p.s. no restaurants in Nakina are open, unless that changed in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Mike Borger

olejoe said:


> Good lord Mike, find you every where! Wi9ll be going to Melchett Lake on the 22nd of May. I always read your reports in the winter. Sure makes memories. Hey I got to make the spaghetti sauce right now for the trip. p.s. no restaurants in Nakina are open, unless that changed in the last couple of weeks.


Yes, I'm everywhere - like a virus LOL! 

Always glad to know people like my reports, thanks! Good luck at Melchett, you'll be hitting it just perfect I think!

Didn't know about the lack of restaurants in Nakina, that sucks! Will make alternate plans then. We're flying out of Nakina May 20.


----------



## Gringo Loco

Mike Borger said:


> I have a bunch of trips on tap - first one is in two weeks to Brace Lake north of Nakina. Can't wait!
> 
> Where is everyone else going this year?


----------



## Gringo Loco

Mike;
I have two trips booked at Smoothrock, One early July and another late July. Looking to book something August or September at Whitewater. I didn't know you were on this forum .


----------



## Mike Borger

****** Loco said:


> Mike;
> I have two trips booked at Smoothrock, One early July and another late July. Looking to book something August or September at Whitewater. I didn't know you were on this forum .


I actually knew you were going to Smoothrock but not twice, good for you! Drop me a line if you're considering Whitewater - I have a ton of info for you.

You asked me last Feb if I knew of any walleye fisheries comparable to Smoothrock in the Wawa/White River region. I do.

As far as the forum goes I knew there was a bunch of people who I knew who were on here - just stated being active.


----------



## dutchbuoy

Mike Borger said:


> I have a bunch of trips on tap - first one is in two weeks to Brace Lake north of Nakina. Can't wait!
> 
> Where is everyone else going this year?


Northwinds boat-in outpost near chapleau at the end of August. O wait, you already new that because you recommended it...thanks Mike. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Mike Borger

dutchbuoy said:


> Northwinds boat-in outpost near chapleau at the end of August. O wait, you already new that because you recommended it...thanks Mike. Looking forward to it!


The internet sure makes the world a small place LOL!

Can't wait to hear how you made out on that trip!


----------



## WillyB2

Mike Borger said:


> The internet sure makes the world a small place LOL!
> 
> Can't wait to hear how you made out on that trip!


Mike, my son and I are going to Big Vermillon Lake near Sioux Lookout on June 6th. Fished it last year and had a blast with the smallies, pike, muskies !!


----------



## mturack

WillyB2 said:


> Mike, my son and I are going to Big Vermillon Lake near Sioux Lookout on June 6th. Fished it last year and had a blast with the smallies, pike, muskies !!


I'll be hitting up Muskie Bay Resort twice this summer. First time in July and second in August. I finally get to break in some fresh meat by taking my hunting buddy up for the first time. I can't wait!


----------



## cloverhill1

Going to pull the boat to lake nipigon may 30th, last year caught hundreds of large northerns 30 over 38 inches and 2 lakers over 30 lbs. Caught all Northerns on top water, they totally destroyed 4 Zara spook torpedoes. I have been all over Canada and if you have a good boat nipigon can't be beat. For trophy fish


----------



## Redear

we will be going to Nagagami in Hornepane on July 25 .Looking forward to getting back was on sick leave last year.Hope all have a safe trip.


----------



## Mike Borger

Good luck on your trips guys, sounds like a blast!


----------



## nightowl

Going north of Nakina mid June. Then east of Wawa mid July. Never fished north of Wawa so north of Nakina will be new. Never experienced black flies, hope this year isn't the first.


----------



## Gringo Loco

Mike Borger said:


> I have a bunch of trips on tap - first one is in two weeks to Brace Lake north of Nakina. Can't wait!
> 
> Where is everyone else going this year?


----------



## Gringo Loco

Mike;
Looking at the North Caribou website it looked like you are penciled in for early June. I know last year you caught plenty of 40 inch Northerns on that lake. Are you going in a large group?


----------



## PBsQuest

Heading up to the French River/Georgian Bay are yet again this year in late August. I've never gone this late so this will be new for me.


----------



## jignut

Heading for Nakina tomorrow and flying into Washi Lake with Leuenberger Outfitters saturday.
Big Walleye and pike. Cant make a troll more than ten feet without unhooking another walleye ! and big pike where the Albany comes through the lake.


----------



## Mike Borger

jignut said:


> Heading for Nakina tomorrow and flying into Washi Lake with Leuenberger Outfitters saturday.
> Big Walleye and pike. Cant make a troll more than ten feet without unhooking another walleye ! and big pike where the Albany comes through the lake.


Awesome place I've fished it! You'll be there at prime time for brook trout too, and there's lots there!
Best of luck, would love to hear how you make out!


----------



## Tritonman

Bob's lake Westport Ontario in 2 weeks. Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nightowl

Was up north of Nakina a week ago. Lots of big pike and walleye....also lots of mosquitos and black flies...Take your netting, spray and mosquito coils


----------



## G.lock

Got back from Twin lakes at Nakina last week.
Walleye fishing was spectacular closest comparison would be a crappie day with a fish every other cast(with minnows). 
Black flies and mosquitoes were bad, wind helped. The Thermacell was the best money spent.
Last three days fished without live bait and the bite slowed, still very very very good.


----------



## JC heir

Heading to go in res. In August. Would like to know more about lake nipigon.


----------



## Whopper

JC heir said:


> Heading to go in res. In August. Would like to know more about lake nipigon.


Lake Nipigon is on my bucket list


----------



## Fishonboard

Heading to Lady Evelyn Lake in Early August. Island 10. Be the 9th time. Any farther north and you cant catch Bronze Backs.


----------



## nightowl

Heading to Wabatongushi Lake, first time there. Anybody been there before?


----------



## Jake.pickett

Just got back from manitoba. pike and walleye action all day for 7 days.


----------



## ml1987

Going up to Wabatongushi in early August, then the Upper French River for muskies at the end of August. If anyone has any muskie reports from up there, I'd love to hear them!


----------



## crimson45827

I will be using Twin Lake Outfitters out of Nakina to fly into Tennant lake on Friday . Two years in between trips to Canada is much too long to wait.


----------



## walleye28

Heading up to Wabakimi Provincial park tomorrow, hope to get into some walleye and pike action.


----------



## Duck&buck

Going to 
Moose Haven Lodge in the village of Charlton, Ontario
On long lake in September for a bear hunt going to fish for small mouth and pike in the mornings


----------



## Overwatchmike

Magpie Reservior outside Wawa. I've owned a cabin there for 16 years now. Great walleye and northern pike place, a few Lakers and perch. Brookies in the creeks. Tons of moose and bear. Beginning of October is the trip. Usually hunt ducks and grouse in the mornings and fish in the evenings.

Wabatonguishi is east of Wawa and me, I've heard great things about the lake and would like to know how you guys do.


----------



## Fish_Heads

Overwatchmike said:


> Magpie Reservior outside Wawa. I've owned a cabin there for 16 years now. Great walleye and northern pike place, a few Lakers and perch. Brookies in the creeks. Tons of moose and bear. Beginning of October is the trip. Usually hunt ducks and grouse in the mornings and fish in the evenings.
> 
> Wabatonguishi is east of Wawa and me, I've heard great things about the lake and would like to know how you guys do.



*Shhhhhhhsh.*...........Going to Wawa tomorrow for 2 weeks & staying on Whitefish Lake. We plan on fishing the Magpie.........a well kept secret pike free for all.........don't tell everyone !

A couple other side trips to other local (& not so local) lakes with the portage boats are on tap. 2 boys (20 years old) going to Canada for their first time along with my son & I.

Should be memorable...............pics to follow.

Fish


----------



## Steelheadphycho

Fish_Heads said:


> *Shhhhhhhsh.*...........Going to Wawa tomorrow for 2 weeks & staying on Whitefish Lake. We plan on fishing the Magpie.........a well kept secret pike free for all.........don't tell everyone !
> 
> A couple other side trips to other local (& not so local) lakes with the portage boats are on tap. 2 boys (20 years old) going to Canada for their first time along with my son & I.
> 
> Should be memorable...............pics to follow.
> 
> Fish


Did anyone else read that whispering?

Lol!


----------



## kankele

ml1987 said:


> Going up to Wabatongushi in early August, then the Upper French River for muskies at the end of August. If anyone has any muskie reports from up there, I'd love to hear them!


heading to Wabatong approximately Aug.11. Family has been going there since late 1940's( we have our own place). Have never been to French River--is on a bucket list


----------



## kankele

nightowl said:


> Heading to Wabatongushi Lake, first time there. Anybody been there before?


am heading to Wabatong around Aug.10--11. Family has been going there since late 1940's( we have our own place).. Walleye fishing has been improving he last several years- the slot limits do work. perch are thick bodied with some real jumbos showing up


----------



## nightowl

kankele said:


> am heading to Wabatong around Aug.10--11. Family has been going there since late 1940's( we have our own place).. Walleye fishing has been improving he last several years- the slot limits do work. perch are thick bodied with some real jumbos showing up


Was there last week. Caught a few nice perch and quite a few walleye. What part of the lake is your cabin on?


----------



## cschuller6

Anyone ever been to Houston Lake Camp in shining tree, Ontario? We usually fly info Meta lake from Nakina and do awesome, but my dad and his buddies are getting older and it's a long trip there and back. We staying a bit closer this year. Anyone been or have any info on this lake or camp?


----------



## Fish_Heads

cschuller6 said:


> Anyone ever been to Houston Lake Camp in shining tree, Ontario? We usually fly info Meta lake from Nakina and do awesome, but my dad and his buddies are getting older and it's a long trip there and back. We staying a bit closer this year. Anyone been or have any info on this lake or camp?



Nice clean camp & cabins but right along the road.........if they are still logging in the area you'll hear every truck go by.

We caught 1 walleye there the first day we were there & threw it back.

That turned out to be the only one we caught all week.

That was 15 years ago & we never went back.

Real nice couple that owned the place & they even took us out to fish & still nothing.

Things may have changed by now................

Fish


----------



## Duck&buck

Well been back a week from moose haven in Charlton and had a blast everyone on my group got bears in first couple days and we did well on slot size pike and a few nice walleye


----------

